# Computer screen black, computer turns on then off then on?



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi I just got a new p8p67 pro motherboard. I just installed it and when I boot up my computer there is nothing on the screen, completely black. After a few seconds the computer turns off then it turns on and stays on. There is a red led on near the RAM slots, not blinking. All the fans are turning including the video card fan. 

Here is my build
I5 2500k
Asus P8p67 pro
Mushkin 8gb ddr3 RAM 
XFX 650w semi modular psu
Viewsonic 1080p monitor
Samsung 1tb hard drive
Optical drive 

Completely lost.. this sucks.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

And the video card was working with the same monitor in my old motherboard.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You could try taking the RAM sticks out, cleaning them gently with a cotton bud and spirit.

Replace just one stick (I'm assuming you are using 2x4GB sticks) in each of the slots in turn and see if it will boot up, then do the same with the other stick and I'm assuming the mobo uses DDR3.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I've tried using only 1 ram stick with each one and tried both of them and it still doesn't work. Is the led light suppose to stay red near the RAM?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

aaaaaa

Duplicate post


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had a look around and the best I've come up with is the Asus Support site where you can post your query/problem.

None of the FAQs on other pages within the site (where you can navigate to) seem to fit.

May be best to go to the horse's mouth, but looks like you'll have to register as member first.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- ez flash utility problem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the previous Mobo and why was it replaced?
Is any of the other hardware new or was it used previously?
What is the configuration (2x4 or 4x2) and the specs of the 8GB of Mushkin RAM?
Did you use one standoff, no more-no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?
I would suggest a bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to have a Biostar TZ68a+ and I replaced it because it had x16, x4 pcie bandwith and I have crossfire. I was experiencing a lot of problems. And well, I just wanted a better motherboard. It is 2x 4GB. This is it:
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996776

I tried using each RAM stick, just one on the first slot of the memory slots and kept getting the same results. The computer usually starts then after some short amount of time it turns off, then after a couple of seconds it turns on and stays on. Sometimes it will turn on the first time and stay on, but there is no display on my screen, completely black and the monitor has the yellow light on. On the motherboard the LED next to MemOK is solid red and stays that way. I looked up my RAM on the motherboard manual and it isn't in the supported list but I would think it would still work since on Newegg it says it is compatible with p67 boards. I even tried doing the MemOK and usually what will happen is it will blink like it's trying to fix the problem, then it'll turn off and then back on a keep blinking. Then after a while the light becomes solid red again. I also double checked before I mounted the motherboard and I saw that all the standoffs are in the correct place, 9 of them 3 matching the holes on the top, 3 in the middle, and 3 on the bottom. 

I'm thinking I need to get memory sticks listed in the Quality Vendor List.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually this is the memory that I have:
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996988


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, I think I may have found the problem. I kept reseating my RAM over and over and now it POSTs. Strange. And I think it may only work with 1 of my memory sticks in slot A2.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried doing the same with the other stick in A2 to eliminate either the stick or the slot as defective ?


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes I think I've figured it out. Whenever I seat the memory stick into the slot it will click into place but still not be fully seated, so I just applied extra pressure evenly, turned on the computer and now it is booting and recognizing my 8GB.


----------

